# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] δαχτυλιδια παπαγαλων

## douriakos

χαριζω δαχτυλιδια για κοκατιλ και ολα τα παρεμφερη με το ιδιο μεγεθος! οποιος ενδιαφερεται να μου το πει  :Happy:  ειναι του 2014 αλλα πηρα παρα πολλα....

----------

